
UK Government's Advice on Agile Delivery - meigwilym
https://www.gov.uk/service-manual/agile-delivery
======
Lukesys
Despite the UK government being an absolute shambles right now, I do like
their website. Very well designed and simple to use.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
A lot of it goes back to Francis Maude's efforts to make government more
efficient. I'm not a fan of the Tories but he was doing a pretty good job. He
is the only politician I ever heard talking about software development
practices.

